# Europa, Propellerhead's Reason 10 Synth now as VST/AU



## marcotronic (May 30, 2018)

Propellerhead's synth EUROPA that was introduced with Reason 10 is now available as VST/AU plugin for other DAWs than Reason.

https://shop.propellerheads.se/vst/europa-by-reason/

Free for all Reason 10 users... (like me)





Marco


----------



## muziksculp (May 30, 2018)

Yes, It's great to see them release Europa as a VST . It's a very good sounding, and flexible wavetable synth.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 30, 2018)

I recently upgraded my Reason to 10 and Europa is a great addition. 

Hopefully they’ll make Grain a VST too.


----------



## LinusW (May 31, 2018)

Easy to program, great sounds.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 31, 2018)

Did anyone manage to run it in Cubase 9.5 it keeps getting blacklisted?
Run fine as a VST in FL Studio 20 (MAC)


----------



## emasters (May 31, 2018)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Did anyone manage to run it in Cubase 9.5 it keeps getting blacklisted?
> Run fine as a VST in FL Studio 20 (MAC)



Same issue here on OS X Sierra


----------



## marcotronic (May 31, 2018)

no problems with the VST here on Windows 10 with Studio One 4...


----------

